# Shell flattening??



## Greektort2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Please help and tell me what I'm doing wrong. I have a 6 month old Greek tortoise which I've had for almost 2 months. Her shell is flattening in the center and I don't know why. I'm worried about her health. She had a vet check up in May and was deemed healthy. So I don't know what has happend in the last few days to cause this.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 20, 2015)

Can you post pictures please.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 20, 2015)

Pics would be good. But a flattenimg is most likely MBD. lacking of calcium and sunshine.


----------



## Greektort2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Top pic is from May, Bottom pic is from yesterday.


----------



## Lexiii (Jun 21, 2015)

From that angle it just looks like she's growing.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 21, 2015)

Can you post some pictures if your enclosure and lighting please? Also could you tell us what you feed your tort?

Is your tort eating normally and active?

This will help us to help you


----------



## Greektort2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

She eats dandelion leaves, endive, escarole, spring mix, grassland tortoise food. She is eating and acting her normal self.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 21, 2015)

It's hard to tell what you are using for UVB and basking lighting from the picture. Is there a cover between the lights and the tank?


----------



## Jodie (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't see any flattening. Looks like she has grown. Perhaps your eyes are tricking you, because she is getting wider and longer making the dome seem less?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah...I don't see the flattening you're referring to either. But if your UVB light is the fluorescent tube, then I see something wrong with calcium absorption. The screen the tube is sitting on filters out the UVB rays. The tube needs to be uninhibited.


----------



## Greektort2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

Here is a better pic of the flattening shell


----------



## Greektort2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

my 6 month old tortoise shell looks flatter to me. I've only had her for 2 months. Any idea what can cause this?


----------



## Greektort2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

I took the screen off hopefully it helps.


----------



## Greektort2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have the zoo med t5 high output 5.0 uvb light


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2015)

Are you talking about the darker lines in between the design on his back? That's just new growth.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it's that the dome of the shell is less pronounced now the tortoise has grown. You can see the difference between the two pictures. It looks OK to me


----------



## Jodie (Jun 22, 2015)

I agree, your tortoise looks fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 22, 2015)

Very pretty tortoise.
Looks ok to me.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jun 29, 2015)

Some tortoise become wider and the dome of the shell less rounded as they grow. In my experience this is more a genetic issue than care. I've seen these differences even in siblings , raised together with same care.


----------

